# OMG I HATE IT!!! (Yosemite)



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

WTF is this ****??????

My eyes are burning!! Seriously, this is by far the WORST looking UI I've seen in years. What was I thinking installing this without reading or watching at least ONE review?!

Is there any way at all to get rid of this obnoxious color/graphics scheme?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

......................


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

And so the whining begins again.....

Remember - _caveat emptor_!!!


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I was using the first beta version for a few weeks late August and had to revert back to 10.9 due to being buggy and not suitable for use as a primary work laptop. As soon as I did, it immediately felt like I was using an old and outdated OS. About a month ago, I reinstalled Yosemite and I admit that I have grown to like the new UI. Would not go back.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Please tell me that you made a clone of your Mavericks install before applying the update. 



kloan said:


> WTF is this ****??????
> 
> My eyes are burning!! Seriously, this is by far the WORST looking UI I've seen in years. What was I thinking installing this without reading or watching at least ONE review?!
> 
> Is there any way at all to get rid of this obnoxious color/graphics scheme?


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow.. I have to admit over the years reading Internet posts, there have been some where I look at them and think "he's making that up.. No one does that and admits to it, because that's just retarded!"

Installing an operating system without at least looking at it or doing any research then going on the Internet ADMITTING that they did that falls into that category.

Congratulations.. You made me laugh out loud.

I've been running Yosemite during the public beta, and don't mind the look. Handoff was worth the upgrade for me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

i know, totally retarded on my part. i could have easily made a time machine back up before i installed it, but didn't even think of it... i was on auto pilot and just went ahead and installed it. i could blame it on the concussion, but its still no excuse its true. 

guess i'll just have to get used to it now. pretty effin ugly IMO.. but hey, glad some people like it. apparently flat and obnoxiously bright is in. go figure.

is there at least a way to modify the folder and finder button colors? that's really the biggest thing that's bugging me right now. i can deal with all the other stupid little crap such as re-installing plug ins, extensions, etc.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

kloan said:


> i know, totally retarded on my part. i could have easily made a time machine back up before i installed it, but didn't even think of it... i was on auto pilot and just went ahead and installed it. i could blame it on the concussion, but its still no excuse its true.


shame shame


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

I think its beautiful.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

The download went faster than I thought. 5.17 gigs, slightly smaller than the Mavericks installer.
Don't forget to drag the Yosemite installer to another volume/partition if you plan on saving it. It'll disappear from your Applications folder after you install otherwise.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I like the return to the flat look. 
Guess I miss the OS 7-9 days. 
Hopefully they bring back "moof" the dog cow.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I love the new look. Still exploring and will for days now, but it's modern, clean, uncluttered and a refreshing change for me.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

The look was no secret. If you hate the look that much, why install it?


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

there will always be a few people complaining how they hate a new OS.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

kloan said:


> ... i could blame it on the concussion, but its still no excuse its true.


Perhaps the concussion is why you don't like Yosemite! 

Craig


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I love the new look, especially the option for a dark menu bar and dock! It looks very modern and is Apple's best software design to date in my opinion.


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

My install on my iMac took 2 hours which seemed long ...

The look is different but the system seems stable and runs as fast as it did before. Haven't explored much. My only complaint, and maybe its adjustable, is the font is the system font is thin and smaller than my old eyes can easily see.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I love the new look and features, but I've had a few months to get used to them.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

wonderings said:


> The look was no secret. If you hate the look that much, why install it?


I honestly had no idea.

The dark look helps a bit, the dock looks better, but IMO the file menu is a little too dark now. I can get used to the flatter look, though I don't get why that's better or how that improves a UI experience.

What I'd like to know is why they don't let us customize these things already.. I mean, come on.. wtf, it's 2014 FFS.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

kloan said:


> I honestly had no idea.
> 
> The dark look helps a bit, the dock looks better, but IMO the file menu is a little too dark now. I can get used to the flatter look, though I don't get why that's better or how that improves a UI experience.
> 
> What I'd like to know is why they don't let us customize these things already.. I mean, come on.. wtf, it's 2014 FFS.


I once read that the people that complain the most about not being able to customize things are former Windows users. 

Every inch of 'customization' requires mountains of coding.


----------



## markw (Feb 27, 2008)

It will take a lot of getting used to for me, I hate the way certain things require going to completely different areas of the screen! A lot of excess mousing is now required! Basically I hate the tiny font, I wish I could enlarge it all over, I don't want to wear reading glasses just to use this machine!!


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

I miss the "favourites" bar across the top of Safari. How do I get it back instead of clicking "show sidebar"?


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Aurora said:


> I miss the "favourites" bar across the top of Safari. How do I get it back instead of clicking "show sidebar"?


SHIFT-COMMAND-B or View -> Show Favorites Bar to display the bar...


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks IllusionX. I guess I was overwhelmed with the changes and didn't think of the obvious. Thanks again.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Oakbridge said:


> IEvery inch of 'customization' requires mountains of coding.


Yep. Best left to secondary developers who will help make your dock look like it used to--or whatever.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

Personally I find it feels like they finished what they started with Mavericks. No complaints so far, that aren't self inflicted. I started with an early beta (installed overtop Mavericks) and continue to have some issues because of it. Time to nuke and repave I guess.

Really like the clean look of it all. Maybe I appreciate it more because it wasn't so clean in the early betas. I also like how more tightly integrated iDevices.

FYI - for the developers in the crowd, Panic released Coda 2.5 a couple of days ago. It's not in the app store, but it's free if you purchased from. Quite an excellent upgrade. Somewhat on topic since 2.0 was a little ugly in Yosemite.


----------



## markw (Feb 27, 2008)

And to keep on whipping a dead horse... What is up with the Finder Icon, it now looks like something drawn with a crayon! I thought the old one was better balanced, the new one is just Wrong! Of course I did do a Clone of my drive before I installed "Yo Zo Mite" but I don't think I'll bother going back, eventually I will stop cringing at things that seem so different!
Maybe by the time I get used to it I'll get used to the new iTunes (Red Icon?... Sigh... Red means STOP!!)

No actual horses, living or dead were harmed during this whiny complaint


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the dark look


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

I've been running the GM releases for a few weeks and I like them. Dark Mode would be great if it didn't mess up the icons for 3rd party apps in the menu bar. VMWare, Transporter, Hazel and AirDisplay are barely discernible in Dark Mode.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

ldphoto said:


> I've been running the GM releases for a few weeks and I like them. Dark Mode would be great if it didn't mess up the icons for 3rd party apps in the menu bar. VMWare, Transporter, Hazel and AirDisplay are barely discernible in Dark Mode.


That should get better with time as those apps are updated for Yosemite.


----------



## supernova777 (Nov 14, 2013)

can anyone confirm for me if yosemite allows use of afp:// protocol still?
i want to try it out on my macbook air but not if it breaks my ability to connect to my fileserver -- i heard they were phasing out afp in favor of samba (shiver)


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

supernova777 said:


> can anyone confirm for me if yosemite allows use of afp:// protocol still?
> 
> i want to try it out on my macbook air but not if it breaks my ability to connect to my fileserver -- i heard they were phasing out afp in favor of samba (shiver)



AFAIK, I still connect to my afp shares no problem.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

robert said:


> I like the return to the flat look.
> Guess I miss the OS 7-9 days.
> Hopefully they bring back "moof" the dog cow.


Actually, the dog cow's name was Clarus. "Moof" was the sound emitted by he or she.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

markw said:


> ... before I installed "Yo Zo Mite" but I don't think I'll bother going back, eventually I will stop cringing at things that seem so different!
> Maybe by the time I get used to it I'll get used to the new iTunes (Red Icon?... Sigh... Red means STOP!!)



It is a bit harsh I will admit but haven't installed it yet, but it's pretty easy to change its icon with something a bit more pleasing. 

You'll find its icon in the iTunes Resources folder as *iTunes.icns* file.


----------



## Bobby Clobber (Aug 26, 2008)

And so much for Civilization IV. It appears there is a bunch of complicated fiddling that is required to make it work under Yosemite, and as my wife has long been pointing out to me, I have been spending far too much time trying to take over the world. Farewell, Civ IV!


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

understood about "claris" but most people I know refer to the dogcow as "moof".
I went with that name so most would understand my point.
Thanks for correcting me though.
Robert


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

robert said:


> understood about "claris" but most people I know refer to the dogcow as "moof".
> I went with that name so most would understand my point.
> Thanks for correcting me though.
> Robert


Actually the dog's name was Clarus which was a take on 'Claris' the name of Apple's subsidiary at the time. 

We now know Claris as FileMaker Inc.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

supernova777 said:


> can anyone confirm for me if yosemite allows use of afp:// protocol still?
> i want to try it out on my macbook air but not if it breaks my ability to connect to my fileserver -- i heard they were phasing out afp in favor of samba (shiver)


Yes, AFP is still fully supported. The difference is that SMB2 is now the preferred/default protocol, rather than AFP.


----------



## Philip Bast (Mar 24, 2007)

*Curious about the "small font" references*

I find small fonts hard to read, so I set my preferences for larger fonts, wherever I can. 

In Mail, I bumped up the size for mailbox lists, but still have to hit the size button in Mail header to bump up the font size in the preview panel. After opening individual emails I use Command + to make them easier to read.

Similarly, when surfing Safari, I constantly double tap my trackpad to bump up the entire page for easy viewing. And I find it annoying that I have to do that for every page I land on rather than simply designate a larger size for all surfing.

So my question is simple: 
*How bad is the small font problem and can it be adjusted in preferences?*

Working on a 3-year-old Mac Pro, by the way, with multiple monitors, the main one being an 8-year-old 30" cinema screen.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Safari is total junk now. It's so slow.. having problems with many sites loading. Going back/forward in pages causes long delays in page reloading. Netflix is constantly refreshing and asking me to confirm which user account I want to use every time it reloads. And the spinning wheel is back again. It just randomly pops up while Safari has to take a moment to remember what it was doing before I can click anything.

So annoying.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

kloan said:


> Safari is total junk now. It's so slow.. having problems with many sites loading. Going back/forward in pages causes long delays in page reloading. Netflix is constantly refreshing and asking me to confirm which user account I want to use every time it reloads. And the spinning wheel is back again. It just randomly pops up while Safari has to take a moment to remember what it was doing before I can click anything.
> 
> So annoying.


Very strange. I find Safari to be super fast on Yosemite, much better than it was on Mavericks.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

lol, figures. i slacked off this time and did an update instead of wipe and install... because i JUST did a clean install of mavericks a couple weeks ago. didn't feel like doing it all over again. you'd think they'd fix the damn thing already so it wouldn't cause problems... but no. what can you expect for a free OS, eh?


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

Here I am swimming upstream again, but I immediately liked the Yosemite look and still do. Easy upgrade for me.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

They changed the action of the green button now. Don't like that.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> They changed the action of the green button now. Don't like that.


Only in applications that support that full screen feature.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> They changed the action of the green button now. Don't like that.



I won't like that either when I get around to installing Yosemite, and a lot of others are complaining of the stupid change as well.

You can get the old useful behaviour back by holding the option key:

OS X Yosemite: What Does That Little Green Button do NOW? - The Mac Observer

yosemite - How to change zoom/"green button" behaviour - Ask Different

Hopefully some Terminal guru will have a command to chage it back to _*normal*_ if they haven't done so already - I haven't looked.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Caveat primum viator


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

The green button never made it go full screen. There was a separate button for that. So now I have to manually resize the window to full out the screen if I don't want full screen.?


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

The green button change doesn't bother me as I only ever used it in my Adobe CC apps and for those it still does the old behaviour as they don't support the full screen bit. The symbol in the green button is different too depending on is the app supports full screen or not.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> The green button never made it go full screen. There was a separate button for that. So now I have to manually resize the window to full out the screen if I don't want full screen.?


I think that was the point... there was a separate button for that.

As much as I am having to learn how to use this, the UX side of my brain thinks that this is a good thing. All things window related are in the same place. I never liked having the full screen button over in the far right corner.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Hold the option key to get back the same behaviour as before with the green button.

Also, when in full screen mode, mouse up to the top of the screen and you can then access the menu bar without leaving full screen mode. And to quickly get out of full screen, push the "esc" key.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Oakbridge said:


> I think that was the point... there was a separate button for that.
> 
> As much as I am having to learn how to use this, the UX side of my brain thinks that this is a good thing. All things window related are in the same place. I never liked having the full screen button over in the far right corner.


Like you I am having to get used to it and probably a good idea.



gwillikers said:


> Hold the option key to get back the same behaviour as before with the green button.
> 
> *Also, when in full screen mode, mouse up to the top of the screen and you can then access the menu bar without leaving full screen mode. *And to quickly get out of full screen, push the "esc" key.


I know this. But many apps including Apple's change the UI when the app goes full screen which is an annoyance. So I never really used the feature.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

*Safari - Private Windows*

Anyone figured out how to make a current window a private window. I don't like having to open another window when i start safari just to go private.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

gwillikers said:


> Hold the option key to get back the same behaviour as before with the green button.
> 
> Also, when in full screen mode, mouse up to the top of the screen and you can then access the menu bar without leaving full screen mode. And to quickly get out of full screen, push the "esc" key.


I just found if you double click any of the blank space in the tool bar area of a folder, or safari it expands the window, working how the green + button used to work.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's odd to watch the result of clicking the green button in the Finder.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

wonderings said:


> I just found if you double click any of the blank space in the tool bar area of a folder, or safari it expands the window, working how the green + button used to work.


does not do that for me. it minimizes it


----------

